# What's your best and worst Harbor Freight buy?



## Sprinter

I laughed til I cried when I saw this thread the other day: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/tool-sale-do-not-miss-this-one.91808/

I've had a love/hate thing with HF but I've actually gotten some pretty decent stuff along with the garbage. Fortunately, I've moved too far away from any store now for me to be tempted lately, but I'd be curious to see others' experiences.

My best would probably be the 10" sliding compound miter saw I got for about $85. A new blade made it into quite a decent saw. I never could have afforded a compound slider otherwise. (I have some advice if you're thinking about this one)

Many contenders for "worse" (mostly small items), but I'll say a set of brass pneumatic fittings and hoses. Fittings are too thin and weak and quick disconnect fittings leaked, hoses are stiff and brittle.

Feel free to nominate as many as you like, or even vent if you want


----------



## njtomatoguy

I had a bunch of tools from them. Pipe wrenches were great, still have them.
Hammer is what it is, and at current ad price of $2.99, it didn't matter if I left it in a trench or customers crawlspace.
I was disappointed with a set of adjustable wrenches I bought, but the expectations should be pretty low.
I consider most things that are sold there to be "homeowner" grade, or one time use stuff.
Overall, they are how I got started doing plumbing, and still have some of the stuff..


----------



## Lighting Up

Love hate relationship is a good way of putting
it...3/8" x 48" flex drill bit broke and the drill part
is stuck in the wall between floors. They took it
back of course...no problem.


----------



## Gary_602z

For something like 14.00 I bought a wheel to measure off some property, it was fairly accurate when we had it surveyed!

Gary


----------



## smoke show

The $99  6.5 hp honda clone motors.

I have 3 of them that get intermittent use and have been bulletproof so far.


----------



## webbie

I have to say that their stuff generally served me well. I have a crimper (bench mounted), a roller, a air-rivet gun, a grinder, etc.

I have a cheapie gen set, but it's a backup to my honda and I have never used it.

The stuff is a value for the money for the occasional user. I prefer better tools for my "real" stuff - drills, saws, etc. but for fiddling around or R&D, the HF stuff is fine.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Its love love hear everything I have bought there works well for me. To be fair though if I think it wont hold up I will spend the money on something better. 
I purchased a compound miter saw, drill bit set, chain saw sharpener, a whole ton of sockets and the list goes on ! It has all held up well. My favorite are the impact sockets though they are indestructible little buggers. 

Pete


----------



## Jackadams

Best - cheap tool set in a box.  Something like $29 for "135 pieces"  I'm able to take it with me when going to help a friend, or to a rental house.  The tools are cheap feeling, but I haven't broken any of them.  in quotes because a lot of those pieces are electrical convectors etc. 

Worst - 3 pack of gloves.  I wore through all three pair in a day of moderate working.  My dad gave me his second pair of full leather gloves he bought at costco, and I still have that pair. 

(this thread popped up after searching for their log splitter, and since it's only 2 weeks old I thought I'd post my xp)


----------



## woodgeek

That 800W genny I got for $100 delivered.....now powering my family of four for 76 hours and counting....still on the first Jerry can.

My secret: 93 octane, no ethanol gas. Has started every time.


----------



## Sprinter

Jackadams said:


> Best - cheap tool set in a box. Something like $29 for "135 pieces" I'm able to take it with me when going to help a friend, or to a rental house. The tools are cheap feeling, but I haven't broken any of them. in quotes because a lot of those pieces are electrical convectors etc.
> 
> Worst - 3 pack of gloves. I wore through all three pair in a day of moderate working. My dad gave me his second pair of full leather gloves he bought at costco, and I still have that pair.
> 
> (this thread popped up after searching for their log splitter, and since it's only 2 weeks old I thought I'd post my xp)


Are those the Costco gloves that are usually 3 pair for $20 (as I recall)?  Those are all I ever use anymore.  One glove finally got a hole in a finger, but is now being enjoyed by my dog.


woodgeek said:


> That 800W genny I got for $100 delivered.....now powering my family of four for 76 hours and counting....still on the first Jerry can.
> 
> My secret: 93 octane, no ethanol gas. Has started every time.


That thing gets good reviews.  Hard to believe they can sell them for so little.


----------



## Stegman

Wooden bench brush for $1.99. I think I own 4 or 5 of them. Also got a nice hickory handle framing hammer that was crucial during my shed build last year. The retractable dog leashes are decent, too. Can't think of anything I've been boned on, but that's because I'd think twice about buying anything too expensive or too fancy there.


----------



## Sprinter

Stegman said:


> Wooden bench brush for $1.99. I think I own 4 or 5 of them. Also got a nice hickory handle framing hammer that was crucial during my shed build last year. The retractable dog leashes are decent, too. Can't think of anything I've been boned on, but that's because I'd think twice about buying anything too expensive or too fancy there.


Yeah, I got one of those bench brushes, too. Pretty good. I've gotten sets of brushes of different kinds just in case, because they were cheap. And most of them are...

Okay, I'll throw in another one. A basic (not their cheapest) metal detector for $44. It works well and has identical guts as a well known brand for about $150. Maybe a Chinese knock-off, but this _is_ Harbor Freight. It's found about 5 cents worth of nails in my yard so far, too! I figure with a few odd coins now and then, it may pay for itself in 100 years. (Yes, it is a discriminator type). I'll never be in an ad for metal detectors.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Sprinter said:


> It's found about 5 cents worth of nails in my yard so far, too!


 
If you find them in a tire, its alot more expensive than that....


----------



## BrotherBart

The best HF purchase was the little 800 watt 2 stroke generator that works like a champ. The worst is the second one that quit putting out current the third time I started it.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

I have gotten alot of good and bad stuff from HF...its really a crap shoot.  At this point the good is in the majority...but I havent been buying as much here of late....


----------



## Sprinter

BrotherBart said:


> The best HF purchase was the little 800 watt 2 stroke generator that works like a champ. The worst is the second one that quit putting out current the third time I started it.


LOL Well, that one is on you, then. With HF it's good to know when you're ahead and then quit. Just like any other...


> . .crap shoot


----------



## BrotherBart

I have a ton of HF stuff. That one is the only thing that has disappointed me. Guess I figure it is spare parts for the other one. Paid $79 apiece for'em.


----------



## Sprinter

BrotherBart said:


> I have a ton of HF stuff. That one is the only thing that has disappointed me. Guess I figure it is spare parts for the other one.* Paid $79 apiece for'em*.


 I'm sure you know that the part you will need is the same part that is bad on the second one...

How, when? They're like 129 now on sale. Maybe you can use a 20% on it. I'm not sure though, they've started to not honor those with a lot of stuff like this.

Another good one for me was a Neiko digital caliper. Really accurate and well made. Like $12 or so.


----------



## BrotherBart

Sprinter said:


> I'm sure you know that the part you will need is the same part that is bad on the second one..


 
Ain't it the truth. Happens every time no matter where ya bought it. Briggs and Stratton comes to mind.


----------



## Sprinter

BrotherBart said:


> Ain't it the truth. Happens every time no matter where ya bought it. *Briggs and Stratton comes to mind*.


Doh! Now you tell me. I've got one of those in a $5,000 ZTR mower. Oh, well, it's a "pro" series 28 hp engine with chrome this and that innerds. They say it's a pretty good series, better than the Intek's. We'll see.  So far so good.


----------



## BrotherBart

I have found the Chinese Honda knockoffs to be bullet proof in my applications. The Briggs plant in China ain't ever gonna power anything I own again. The replacement parts are insane. The last little carb cost me a hundred bucks. One of the Chondas needed a carb and it cost me $17 shipping included.


----------



## MTMike

Worst: Battery chargers that die after 3 uses

Best: $50 complete mechanic tool set that rides around in my vehicle as an emergency road side tool kit.  It has come in VERY handy.


----------



## begreen

I may be the only one that has never bought anything from HF. The China store model is not my cup of tea. Don't shop at Walmart either.


----------



## Sprinter

MTMike said:


> Worst: Battery chargers that die after 3 uses
> 
> Best: $50 complete mechanic tool set that rides around in my vehicle as an emergency road side tool kit. It has come in VERY handy.


West Dakota, eh?  Are you guys trying to secede from Montana like Northern California?


----------



## Sprinter

begreen said:


> I may be the only one that has never bought anything from HF. The China store model is not my cup of tea. Don't shop at Walmart either.


Believe it or not, I know of a few others. It's just that some of us have made it into somewhat of a hobby to "treasure hunt" there and sniff out the real bargains from the trash.Part of it is making optimum use of the various coupons on top of sale prices to really maximize the effort. If you do well, you brag about it like you just caught a big fish or something. It's strange and maybe a bit indefensible to some, I suppose. Actually, I'm kind of glad that we've moved away from those stores now. Withdrawals have been minimal and I have a lot of stuff I wouldn't have been able to afford to have at all.

Regarding Walmart, I, and I'm sure, many others respect the courage of your convictions and share the ideal. I guess I just slowly slipped to the Dark Side a long time ago.


----------



## BrotherBart

I stop at McDonald's for a burger and fries on the way to Harbor Freight and Walmart to pick up a few things.


----------



## Jack Straw

I'm a big fan of HF. It's great for tools I use occasionally, but I wouldn't buy tools that needed to make a living with. I bought 2 small solar panels to keep the batteries charged in my plow truck and jeep, the jury is still out.


----------



## Jackadams

Jack Straw said:


> I bought 2 small solar panels to keep the batteries charged in my plow truck and jeep, the jury is still out.


Let us know how that works.  It sounds like a good idea.

HF is on the way home from my work.  I like to stop by to buy only one thing at a time.  My white elephant gift this year is going to be 10 "free" tape measures.  Since I get two fliers a week, I'll have this many in a few weeks.  The flashlights are nice to have on hand, but they stop working frequently enough that I like to keep plenty of extras of those when they are the freebie.


----------



## Sprinter

BrotherBart said:


> I stop at McDonald's for a burger and fries on the way to Harbor Freight and Walmart to pick up a few things.


 At one time, we may have run into each other a lot (if it were the same town)
I stopped eating Big Macs when they hit $3. Now they're $4 (burger only) . Since then, I've lost a little weight and feel better to boot. I'm convinced it's not coincidence. (In fact, my wife has gotten me almost completely off of most meat by now and I'm _much_ better off for it).  HF is no longer within driving distance and we rarely go to Walmart. More and more, my friend with the big brown van brings me our stuff. I like it that way.


----------



## Flatbedford

I've been in a Harbor Freight store twice. the first time was to buy a few very inexpensive items that I thought would be handy to have. the second time was to return a bunch of cheap crap! There will be no third time.


----------



## Sprinter

Jackadams said:


> Let us know how that works. It sounds like a good idea.
> 
> HF is on the way home from my work. I like to stop by to buy only one thing at a time.* My white elephant gift this year is going to be 10 "free" tape measures*. Since I get two fliers a week, I'll have this many in a few weeks. The flashlights are nice to have on hand, but they stop working frequently enough that I like to keep plenty of extras of those when they are the freebie.


Wow, you must really hit HF hard   The free tapes are good, even if you pay a couple bucks for them.  You can't have too many around the place.  The free flashlights are kinda lame (I certainly would never pay for one), but its nice to always have one within reach and they come with batteries.


----------



## begreen

BrotherBart said:


> I stop at McDonald's for a burger and fries on the way to Harbor Freight and Walmart to pick up a few things.


 
LOL. there you have me. I've been to MdcD's twice in the past 41 yrs. 3 times if you count when I stopped in one in India just to see what the sold to a mostly vegetarian population. No beef burgers that I recall, but they did have some chicken and tofu/chickpea burgers on the menu.I passed on that one. Good eats are usually easy to find in India. A nice lunch was often less than a dollar.


----------



## Jackadams

Sprinter said:


> Wow, you must really hit HF hard.


 
I really don't.  Maybe 5-6 times per year, but the last time I was there, on Monday I decided that since I didn't need any more tapes, I would start keeping them to give as a white elephant gift, so I'll "have" to stop a few more times in the year to buy some little things.  One big thing that I want to buy is the 7 ton splitter, but I haven't talked myself into the $320ish before taxes price tag.


----------



## ironpony

I buy things , slow speed drill etc, to cannabalize into Halloween props. Do not buy them to be used as intended, I have real tools for that purpose.
do not get me wrong here, most actually seem to work and hold up, being the ones I  buy are being abused..........
I used to make my living with tools so I have quite the collection of good stuff.


----------



## lukem

24" half inch drive breaker bar.  I think I paid $12 for it...a "real" one was like $50.  

I hate paying a lot for a tool I have to have but almost never use.  I also hate cheaping out on a tool that I use a lot and have to have.


----------



## Sprinter

Jackadams said:


> I really don't. Maybe 5-6 times per year, but the last time I was there, on Monday I decided that since I didn't need any more tapes, I would start keeping them to give as a white elephant gift, so I'll "have" to stop a few more times in the year to buy some little things. * One big thing that I want to buy is the 7 ton splitter, but I haven't talked myself into the $320ish before taxes price tag*.


Don't blame you on that one. The reviews are pretty mixed. Take the "up to" 7-ton rating with a grain of salt. If it really is 7 tons, then it's probably also very slow. In fact, one thing about HF that really gripes me is that they grossly overstate their specs on power stuff.  If you're looking for an electric splitter, they've been discussed in the gear forum. There are three or four good quality honest 4 or 5-ton ones available for 300 or less with excellent reviews.  I got a Homelite "5-ton" that is very good so far.


----------



## Sprinter

Flatbedford said:


> I've been in a Harbor Freight store twice. the first time was to buy a few very inexpensive items that I thought would be handy to have. the second time was to return a bunch of cheap crap! There will be no third time.


 But you shouldn't give up so easily. There's still plenty more. Take my carabiner assortment. Please.

The first two times are just part of the initiation rites


----------



## Shadow&Flame

The one thing I have found invaluable about HF...this is where to buy the tools you loan out...


----------



## firefighterjake

My mind is still trying to wrap around the idea that they actually have brick and mortar stores . . . never realized this . . . always thought they were internet only.


----------



## Sprinter

firefighterjake said:


> My mind is still trying to wrap around the idea that they actually have brick and mortar stores . . . never realized this . . . always thought they were internet only.


Despite all the jokes, they do have some decent stuff.  The trick is to get it on sale only, and only with a 20% coupon on top.  That said, I don't think I'd ever get anything sight unseen from HF on the net unless I knew it well.  Just too risky IMO, although you can take it back to a store and the shipping isn't too bad on most stuff.


----------



## BrotherBart

HF has a lifetime warranty on their hand tools. Sears has gotten really persnickety about what they warranty and what they don't. My Craftsman torque wrench broke and they wouldn't replace it. I picked up a new one at HF on the way home.


----------



## Sprinter

> ="BrotherBart, post: 1229900, member: 6* HF has a lifetime warranty on their hand tools*. Sears has gotten really persnickety about what they warranty and what they don't. My Craftsman torque wrench broke and they wouldn't replace it. I picked up a new one at HF on the way home.


 
I didn't know that. Including screwdrivers? I've found them to be pretty bad. Stuff like hammers, the better quality socket sets, etc, seem pretty bullet proof, but not everything. You can usually tell by looking, touching, feeling, which is why I shy away from a HF internet buy, although, God knows, that can go for any internet source.

Sears is just a ghost of what it used to be. Haven't been in one for years.


----------



## BrotherBart

They won't take stuff like ratchets with cheater pipe cuts in the handle like I saw a Sears store do many years ago.


----------



## Flatbedford

Most of my hand tools are craftsman. I have been happy with most if them and have never had a problem exchanging any hand tool the says "Craftsman" on it.


----------



## Flatbedford

BrotherBart said:


> They won't take stuff like ratchets with cheater pipe cuts in the handle like I saw a Sears store do many years ago.


 
I don't think any of the kids behind the counter would be able to recognize something like ratchets with cheater pipe cuts in the handle.


----------



## Sprinter

Flatbedford said:


> Most of my hand tools are craftsman. I have been happy with most if them and have never had a problem exchanging any hand tool the says "Craftsman" on it.


I've heard that they went through a period when a bunch of managers were not properly honoring that warranty. I've also heard that they've corrected that a lot. I've got a lot of Craftsman hand tools, too, and they're fine. My experience with Craftsman brand power tools is another story, though, and I just generally don't like the stores anymore, nor their policy of exaggerating their "regular" prices to make their "sales" look better. Just my experience.


----------



## jharkin

I bought a HF 13 drawer rolling tool chest for the garage.  I read a LOT of reviews before hand and it was recommended as a much better buy that the typical craftsman rollers. Its a nice sturdy heavy chest... probably the best bet if you are not willing to spend the $$$ for a snap-on roller.

Ive bought some simple hand tools that I knew I only needed for a one time use, but generally avoid them otherwise.


----------



## Sprinter

jharkin said:


> I bought a HF 13 drawer rolling tool chest for the garage. I read a LOT of reviews before hand and it was recommended as a much better buy that the typical craftsman rollers. Its a nice sturdy heavy chest... probably the best bet if you are not willing to spend the $$$ for a snap-on roller.
> 
> Ive bought some simple hand tools that I knew I only needed for a one time use, but generally avoid them otherwise.


If it's that black 3-piece 11-drawer chest, it's a darned good chest for the price.  I was lucky to get mine for about 140, I think, with 20% coupon (I don't think the coupons are good for chests anymore), then I painted it a nice red with chrome colored drawers (shouldn't all tool chests be red?) and it's been really good. It's not ball bearing slides, but they're pretty smooth. EDIT: Never mind. I see the one you mean. Nice looking chest, already red and probably nice glides.

Regarding Snap-On, there's something funny going on with that brand name. I've seen some Snap-On power items, like pressure washers and such, that apparently are poorly made and get poor reviews. I'd hate to see a good brand name like that get snowed under by the price wars.


----------



## jharkin

Its the bigger one... I splurged a bit. Think I got it a bit over 300 with a coupon.


----------



## Flatbedford

Sprinter said:


> My experience with Craftsman brand power tools is another story


 
I said HAND tools. I stay away from any Craftsman power tools. They just look crappy.


----------



## Sprinter

Flatbedford said:


> I said HAND tools. I stay away from any Craftsman power tools. They just look crappy.


I'm thinking it's the same thing with the Snap-On brand.  It's the power stuff that seems to get poor reviews.


----------



## jharkin

Flatbedford said:


> I said HAND tools. I stay away from any Craftsman power tools. They just look crappy.


 
+1. I like Craftsman hand tools. My Dad still works on his car with Craftsman wrenches he bought in the 50s and 60s. Broke a breaker bar of that vintage and Sears replaced it. Even if they are not quite the same level of quality new you cant beat that service.

  I wont touch there power tools either - mostly buying Dewalt, etc lately.


----------



## Sprinter

jharkin said:


> +1. I like Craftsman hand tools. My Dad still works on his car with Craftsman wrenches he bought in the 50s and 60s. Broke a breaker bar of that vintage and Sears replaced it. Even if they are not quite the same level of quality new you cant beat that service.
> 
> * I wont touch there power tools either - mostly buying Dewalt, etc lately*.


I've picked up a couple of Ryobi tools recently; a "refurbished" circular saw to replace a dead Craftsman, and a new belt sander.  The saw looked brand new and is pretty nice (especially with a Diablo blade).   I've used the belt sander once and it seems good as well with no bad habits like drifting.   They seem to have a good balance between quality and value.  I'm not a heavy duty user of power tools and can't afford pro-grade stuff like Dewalt.  If it weren't for the decent HF stuff I've gotten by careful selection and Ryobi, I simply wouldn't have a lot of the stuff I do.


----------



## MTMike

Sprinter said:


> West Dakota, eh?  Are you guys trying to secede from Montana like Northern California?


Haha!   I grew up in mountainous Western Montana so it's a joke I have for the flat prairie that is Eastern Montana.   They demographic is actually quite different too.....


----------



## maverick06

Actually, i have been quite happy with harbor freight. The big thing is to go on their site and read the reviews. Some  stuff is junk (12" ratchet clamps and the old model jigsaw both of which i bought not reading reviews, both died).

Everything else has been great for what i want it for (weekend use, not for my job)
air compressor
nail gun
flux core welder (if you want a flux welder, lots of limitations, what i wanted).
torque wrench
belt sander
drill press

the list goes on and on. If i used it for my job, i wouldnt shop for much there.... but i dont, its worked out well. With the 2 noted exceptions, the tools have more than paid for themselves.


----------



## Sprinter

maverick06 said:


> Actually, i have been quite happy with harbor freight. The big thing is to go on their site and read the reviews. *Some stuff is junk (12" ratchet clamps and the old model jigsaw both of which i bought not reading reviews, both died)....*
> .


Funny thing about those clamps. I've got a whole bunch of them from when they were freebies and I went there a lot. I've used them quite a bit but haven't had one break yet, and I've pulled them pretty tight sometimes. Inconsistent QC, maybe. Maybe a little luck, too. Another example of something I wouldn't be able to have so many of if they weren't free or cheap (and you can't have too many clamps).


----------



## MasterMech

BrotherBart said:


> They won't take stuff like ratchets with cheater pipe cuts in the handle like I saw a Sears store do many years ago.


 
I don't need a cheater pipe to break those. 



Sprinter said:


> Regarding Snap-On, there's something funny going on with that brand name. I've seen some Snap-On power items, like pressure washers and such, that apparently are poorly made and get poor reviews. I'd hate to see a good brand name like that get snowed under by the price wars.


 
Some companies should stick to what they know/do best. 



Sprinter said:


> I'm thinking it's the same thing with the Snap-On brand. It's the power stuff that seems to get poor reviews.


I have a couple power tools from them that are far and away better than what the competition offers.

My CTS561 screwdriver (there are now more powerful and better featured units, but at the time of purchase....) and CT4850HO cordless impact (f'n badass tool. A lot of cpetitive units are gutless. Awesome for pulling mower blades and makes swapping trailer hitch balls on the fly a breeze.) are prime examples.



jharkin said:


> +1. I like Craftsman hand tools. My Dad still works on his car with Craftsman wrenches he bought in the 50s and 60s. Broke a breaker bar of that vintage and Sears replaced it. Even if they are not quite the same level of quality new you cant beat that service.
> 
> I wont touch there power tools either - mostly buying Dewalt, etc lately.


 
I can. Snap-On guy come to my door, hands me new/repaired tool and takes the old one away. Thing is, I haven't had the opportunity to test that. Ever. Well, ok, I _have_ worn out a couple phillips screwdrivers.....

Funny thing is, a lot of people tell me that I'm wasting money buying the good stuff when Harbor Freight or Craftsman (etc. and so on) all offer "the same" lifetime waranty.  Thing is, more often than not it cost me more than I paid for the tool to take the time to return it.  Yeah, I work with my toys everyday but even for "around the house" projects, it's a serious setback for me to have to interupt a project on account of a tool failure.  And I am no more accomplished "around the house" than many of you guys.  I've always said buy the very best tools you can afford.

Now, don't go thinking I don't own/use any Harbor Freight stuff.   I bought a $40 bearing separator kit that is identical to other brands that costs twice that or more.  Only difference I can find is the color of the case.  I have one little 800W generator that already has been handy.  It's a bit cantankerous to start but for $90, I know what I paid for.  I also use/abuse the little $5 inline neon spark testers.  I lose/break/melt those too often so a cheap and plentiful supply of them is welcome.  My "day-job" (I work graveyard ... ) employer pretty much buys tools exclusively from HF or Grainger.  The HF stuff works but there is a world of difference working with their tools and mine.


----------



## nate379

firefighterjake said:


> My mind is still trying to wrap around the idea that they actually have brick and mortar stores . . . never realized this . . . always thought they were internet only.



Internet??  I remember my Dad mail ordering from them in the 80s.


----------



## kennyl70

i have bought so much stuff from there. gosh i think most all has been pretty decent stuff. i have to say for cheap it is mostly good. i am thinking the rechargeable batteries was the worst purchase by far there.


----------



## midwestcoast

I haven't bought much at HF, but did pick up an 18 gauge brad nailer for all of $16 that has shot close to a thousand brads in the last couple months without a jamb or any issue.  Not as nice as the Ridgid 16 gauge nailer I got used, but good enough for some DIY.
I guess the worst would be that same nailer if it blows apart in my face.


----------



## Sprinter

MasterMech said:


> Funny thing is, a lot of people tell me that I'm wasting money buying the good stuff when Harbor Freight or Craftsman (etc. and so on) all offer "the same" lifetime waranty.* Thing is, more often than not it cost me more than I paid for the tool to take the time to return it. * Yeah, I work with my toys everyday but even for "around the house" projects, it's a serious setback for me to have to interupt a project on account of a tool failure. And I am no more accomplished "around the house" than many of you guys.* I've always said buy the very best tools you can afford.*


 
I usually pretty much ignore warranties anymore as being not much more than sales aids. It's just more difficult to make a claim than most things are worth. Even expensive items like wood stoves. Witness all the trouble some of the members here are having with those. I truly believe that companies make it so hard to make a warranty claim that they hope most people won't bother and the ones that try finally go away. Sad way to do business, but that seems to be the trend. With a handful of notable exceptions, of course.

"Buy the best you can afford."  Always good advice and goes beyond tools.  Problem is, Harbor Freight is all some of us _can_ afford.  That was meant as a joke, but it really depends on what your needs and budget are.  I've got some nice stuff, too.  The stuff I use the most and need the quality for. 

And I'm using tools handed down from my father, some of which he got from his father, and maybe one or two things from another generation back, but I'm not sure about them. They only got this far because they were well made, you can be sure...


----------



## Sprinter

midwestcoast said:


> I haven't bought much at HF, but did pick up an 18 gauge brad nailer for all of $16 that has shot close to a thousand brads in the last couple months without a jamb or any issue. Not as nice as the Ridgid 16 gauge nailer I got used, but good enough for some DIY.
> I guess the worst would be that same nailer if it blows apart in my face.


Yeah, that happens (not just with HF). One day you're bragging about how great this new tool is and the next day you're picking up parts off the floor (if not out of your body). HF pneumatics seem to be especially inconsistent in their reviews. Personally, I tend to go higher end with pneumatic items including compressors and parts.


----------



## maverick06

haha, its funny you say that. their pneumatic tools are some that consistently get decent reviews, as long as you keep them oiled. I have the same brad nailer, i did the roof on my shed with it and staples, worked great, 5 years later its been perfect. does sometiles dimple the surface it hits, but thats ok. Only jams for me when i let it get to 50psi.


----------



## Sprinter

maverick06 said:


> haha, its funny you say that. their pneumatic tools are some that consistently get decent reviews, as long as you keep them oiled. I have the same brad nailer, i did the roof on my shed with it and staples, worked great, 5 years later its been perfect. does sometiles dimple the surface it hits, but thats ok. Only jams for me when i let it get to 50psi.


Which model do you have?  I think I may need a nailer like that.


----------



## maverick06

I have this one, albeit the older purple version: http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...18-gauge-2-in-1-nailerstapler-68019-8341.html

It works great for what its for, sometimes dimples the surface of the wood, and will jam if you let the air get to about 40-50psi (but its rated for 90, so thats your fault). I did a lot of projects with thiis, great for trim and did my shed's roof with staples. I know they arent roofing staples or anything, but it was cheap and I figured it would be good enough. Guess what, many years later i was right!  I cant believe that I lived without an air nail gun before. Love it and will get a bigger one if the excuse exists, dont have one right now though.


----------



## Sprinter

maverick06 said:


> I have this one, albeit the older purple version: http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...18-gauge-2-in-1-nailerstapler-68019-8341.html
> 
> It works great for what its for, sometimes dimples the surface of the wood, and will jam if you let the air get to about 40-50psi (but its rated for 90, so thats your fault). I did a lot of projects with thiis, great for trim and did my shed's roof with staples. I know they arent roofing staples or anything, but it was cheap and I figured it would be good enough. Guess what, many years later i was right! I cant believe that I lived without an air nail gun before. Love it and will get a bigger one if the excuse exists, dont have one right now though.


Looks like what I need.  Maybe I'll try it.  Here I thought I was through with them  Thanks.


----------



## midwestcoast

FYI, the one I bought is the straight 18 G brad nailer, not the nailer/stapler combo.  I bought it for trim & based on reviews the combo may leave larger marks on the wood from the shape of the hammer.


----------



## maverick06

good point, the hammer is a bit wide. If you are ok with a mark, or ok to cover it up, then go for it. For <$20 its a deal, and check out the junk mail in your mailbox, I get a 20% off coupon at least once a month.


----------



## Badfish740

HF makes a decent copy of the infamous (among us 4x4 enthusiasts) Hi-Lift Jack-it's a basically a giant (will lift loads from about 2" to 48") old fashioned ratchet jack that can also be used as a spreader, clamp, or come-a-long.  The only real difference between the HF unit and the real Hi-Lift is that some of the parts are steel stampings vs. castings.  Well, that and the price   I just used mine to jack up the maple that fell in my yard in order to get some blocking underneath it so I could buck the trunk.


----------

